# Best BJJ school in Las Vegas?



## scfgabe (Jul 15, 2005)

I recently moved to Las Vegas, Nevada and I am looking for the best Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu school in town.  I would define the "best" by the quality of instructors (their training, accomplishments, and teaching ability), the organization of the curriculum, and the dynamic nature of the group (students + teachers).  I know that Reylson Gracie recently moved into town and started a school; there is also Ricardo Cavalcanti and Mica Capili to name a few.

 I appreciate your input and direction.

 - Gabe


----------



## nhbSDMF (Jul 20, 2005)

I've never trained there, but from what I've heard Cobra Kai and Las Vegas Combat Club are quite good.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 25, 2005)

scfgabe said:
			
		

> I recently moved to Las Vegas, Nevada and I am looking for the best Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu school in town.  I would define the "best" by the quality of instructors (their training, accomplishments, and teaching ability), the organization of the curriculum, and the dynamic nature of the group (students + teachers).  I know that Reylson Gracie recently moved into town and started a school; there is also Ricardo Cavalcanti and Mica Capili to name a few.
> 
> I appreciate your input and direction.
> 
> - Gabe



Gabe:  You need to post this on the Jiu Jitsu Gear forum or on the Underground forum at MMA.TV if you want to get good answers.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 26, 2005)

Avoid Reylson. McDojo BJJ. Nuff said.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 26, 2005)

John Lewis is in vegas, I believe he is 3rd or mybe 2nd black 

with students like liddel


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

On an unrelated note, you can now study BJJ in Tokyo:
http://maxjj.com/


----------



## lonecoyote (Nov 20, 2005)

For those who watched a little of TUF2, joe "daddy" stevenson is a marc laimon cobra kai guy out of las vegas.


----------



## masauu (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is the response: 
February 22, 2006
Dear ----------
This letter is a reminder that when you enrolled in the Reylson Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Academy that the base course of 50 lessions is six thousand dollars. The price for 29 lessons was $3,480.00 ($120.00 per lesson multiply 29 lessons) and we only received $3,120 dollars the difference of $360.00. We expect that we will receive the difference in 30 days from receipt of this letter. If payment is not receive in 30 days, we are going to forward this matter to a collection agency. Also this delinquent payment issue will be place eon your credit history,
Coordinately, Assistant Manager -------


----------



## masauu (Jul 15, 2006)

​February 13, 2006

Grandmaster Reylson Gracie
*Gracie* Reylson Health Center
1928 Rock Springs Drive 
Las Vegas, NV 89128
(702) 243-2300

RE: Cancellation of Classes

Dear Grandmaster Gracie:

This is to inform you that I have decided to end attending classes at the Gracie Reylson Health Center as of this date. I have discussed the situation with family member who is also a Grandmaster, 10th Dan Black Belt, Combat Isshunryu Karate Systems. After discussing the matter with him, he advised me to immediately terminate our relationship and to demand a refund. 

Considering the sudden increase in the cost of my lessons, and my disappointment over the inferior training (that you were well aware of), I must request that you reimburse me for the 7 lessons I will not be taking. Last month, even though I had paid for 3 classes I had not yet taken, your school insisted I pay for another month of classes.

The constant demand for money and being trained by a 17 year-old inexperienced teacher has strongly influenced my decision to terminate my relationship with the Gracie Reylson Health Center.

I expect your prompt response with the mail delivery of a refund check to me in the amount of $600.00.

I do not want to be compelled to take this matter to Small Claims Court, the Better Business Bureau, the Martial Arts Community, and Las Vegas media outlets.

Respectfully,


----------

